# Scales falling off :( Dead fish :( Help



## twoinchina (Mar 6, 2007)

Bad news - one of my fish died. 

A swordtail. Red. Had the tank for almost 3 months now. All fish were put in there simultaneously on day 1.

I posted on this forum when I just got the tank, cause my fish were dying in an uncycled tank (4 died). But since I posted the last time (March) none have died. 

I had a feeling that one of my two swordtails was hiding more then usual. But with working and all didn't really have time to watch him for signs of disease.

Tonight when I was just about to feed my fish - he was laying on the bottom of the tank belly up. Still breathing, but very slightly. And then to my horror I noticed that the scales on one side of his body partially fell out - especially around the tail area. Some scales didn't fall out but stood on end looking ruffled. I usually watch after my fish very carefully, how could I have missed it 

Nothing serious was done with the tank lately, the last water change was a few days ago (around 15-20%). I rinsed the sponge filters around the same time. 

The rest of the fish seem ok. All of them - including the sick fish - ate last night. 

What could be the reason and what should I do to make sure none of my other fish die? 

Is there any way to prevent the spreading of the disease to the other fish?

I have one rainbow shark, 1 common pleco, 1 angel fish, 1 swordtail and 3 gouramis. 10 gallon tank. The fish seem to be happy and are very lively. I feed them dried brine shrimp cubes and they love them. All of the fish (even the pleco seems to come out when I feed the others and roam around the bottom of the tank for crumbs.)

Anybody know why the scales can fall off? 

Thanks in advance
A lot


----------



## twoinchina (Mar 6, 2007)

*update*

as my swordtail was dying I put him in the hospital tank.
In the morning the body was covered in white slime. 

Could it help determine the cause of death?


----------

